# Rat (& Small Animal) Rescues



## Kimmiekins

Got permission from Forensic to go ahead and create this, since we have a breeder sticky. 

As with breeders, make sure you do some homework when choosing a rescue!


Edit

For a list of easy reference, here is a list of rescues mentioned in this thread (in order);

*Rattie Love Rescue - Cincinnati, OH*
Website : http://rattie-love.com/
Email : [email protected]

*Cavy Rescue* - UK based

http://www.cavyrescue.co.uk/

*Woodgreen Animal Shelter* - UK based

http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/

*Mainely Rat Rescue - ME, NH,VT,CT,MA and NY*
Website : www.mainelyratrescue.org

*Capital City Rat Rescue - Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas*
Website : www.capitalcityratrescue.com
Email : [email protected]

*Avon Small Animal Rescue* - UK based
Website : www.avonsmallanimalrescue.co.uk/

*Rat Chick Rescue & Advocacy - Philadelphia, PA*
Website : www.ratchickratrescue.com/
Email : [email protected]
Petfinder : www.petfinder.com/shel...escue.html
Myspace : www.myspace.com/ratchickratrescue

*Key to a Rats Heart Rattery & rescue*
Website : www.freewebs.com/ratkey

*Rock Star Rats*
Website : www.rockstarrats.com


----------



## Kimmiekins

Rattie Love Rescue, located in Cincinnati, Ohio.

We do adopt out to the Tri-State area (Ohio, Kentucky, Indiana) and beyond when possible (have adopted to states such as to Tennessee, West Virginia, Missouri, Michigan).

View our website, or our Petfinder, or email us at [email protected].


----------



## ration1802

Good idea 

Just came across this and thought I might add a couple for the UK members;

http://www.cavyrescue.co.uk/

http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/

Cavy Rescue constantly posts for rescued/rats in need of rehoming all over the country

At the very least - these are good starting points if looking for rehomed/rescue ratties


----------



## twitch

oh, i missed this. stickied!


----------



## Thomi

I just adopted 3 beautiful girls from Mainely Rat Rescue which is located in Falmouth, Maine. Mainleyratrescue.org is their website.


----------



## rnpaulie

Hi, I just wanted to clarify that although our name is "Maine"ly Rat Rescue, we have adopted to NH,VT,CT,MA and NY as well!! check out our link!! We have many lovely rats waiting for their forever homes.
www.mainelyratrescue.org
thanks, Paula


----------



## OldsGal

Just wanted to add:

Capital City Rat Rescue
Serving: Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas
www.capitalcityratrescue.com
[email protected]


----------



## leilastroud

IF you're in the locality of Avon (ish) then Sharon at Avon small animal rescue often has rats in need of good homes

http://www.avonsmallanimalrescue.co.uk/

Leila :0)


----------



## courtuhknee

Not sure which one of the rescue threads to post on, so I'll just post on this one as well.. 

Rat Chick Rescue & Advocacy in Philadelphia, PA.

http://www.ratchickratrescue.com/

Run by Maria Pandolfi, who has basically made it her life's mission to find homes for ratties & dispel myths and misconceptions that people have about them. She's even run a Fab Rat Festival for the past 5 years, to educate children & adults alike about what prejudice is, and how it applies to rats and even people. She also lists her rats on petfinder.com. It's where I saw my Templeton.

Her e-mail: [email protected]
Petfinder site: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ratchickratrescue.html
Myspace page: http://www.myspace.com/ratchickratrescue


----------



## keytoaratsheart

Key to a Rats Heart Rattery & rescue
www.freewebs.com/ratkey


----------



## Lauren

www.rockstarrats.com


----------



## OnlyOno

as requested by the moderators, I made a new, hopefully easier to navigate rescue guide that can be found here: http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=123530.html#123530


----------

